# Bad day with my pup



## Monetlawes (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi all,
I may be extremely premature in writing this but i would like some advice just to make sure i am doing the right thing with my pup. We have only had her for 5 days and sh is 10 weeks old.We have of course been house training since the first moment she got here. However, we have also been letting her look around in the garden. Today has been very bad in that she has done her business inside almost every time bar twice. It has turned into me having to stand outside for almost 25minutes until she finally goes. I should mentioned the days before this have been much better and only 1 or 2 accidents in a whole day. The question is have we confused toilet time with play time by letting her outside to play whilst still training?

Today was also bad as she just did not listen to a word i said. Since we got her she seems to have learnt her name quite quickly but she just would not respond to anything today.Has discouraged me a little but i know it is still very early days. 

Any advice would be much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Don’t get despondent. It’s a very long job. I had my pup in the summer so right or wrong the door was always open. I just kept watching him as much as possible. If I thought he was going to go I’d pick him up an take him outside. I was advised to thoroughly clean soiled area use bio washing liquid. Just keep taking pup out regularly an reward when he goes. As for time, yes sometimes I had to stay out for a good while. Try not to interact then reward within 2 seconds. That’s how short their memory is so reward must be instant. Don’t give up. Good luck. My pup was 5 month before completely clean day and night.


----------



## Monetlawes (Feb 8, 2020)

Sbmpw said:


> Don’t get despondent. It’s a very long job. I had my pup in the summer so right or wrong the door was always open. I just kept watching him as much as possible. If I thought he was going to go I’d pick him up an take him outside. I was advised to thoroughly clean soiled area use bio washing liquid. Just keep taking pup out regularly an reward when he goes. As for time, yes sometimes I had to stay out for a good while. Try not to interact then reward within 2 seconds. That’s how short their memory is so reward must be instant. Don’t give up. Good luck. My pup was 5 month before completely clean day and night.



Thank you so much for this. It is weird because when i take her out at night she goes instantly. Maybe the dark scares her a bit. I am now tackling the task of the biting and a bit of barking she doesn't at my dad but maybe she knows she can get away with more with me lol.

Thanks again i will keep trying.


----------



## Diggorysdad (Apr 30, 2020)

It was really hard to start with but I took my puppy out every thirty minutes... and he arrived in November so it was freezing! However, without sounding smug he was trained within 3 weeks! ... maybe I was just lucky too


----------



## Finley (May 14, 2020)

Good to hear that I am not the only one...Finley is now 13wks and sleeps in his crate 10-5 but then needs to go outside for a poo and then i'm afraid I gave up on settling him back in the crate so he comes and sleeps on my bed until 7.
Toilet training is very hit and miss.... frequent puddles and generally one poo a day on my carpet. 
very playful and affectionate but bites clothing and can get bitey with us too....we say no firmly and put him down but still doing it.....am I expecting too much? I have never had a puppy before. Also is it ok for him to climb stairs? I have a gate but he will still make a break for it


----------

